# Omnisphere and Legacy Hardware



## dpasdernick (Apr 28, 2019)

Does anyone know, since Spectrasonics are now emulating some vintage hardware, does Omnisphere have all of the wave forms from these synths? I'm specifically wondering about all of the attack samples on the D-50. I love those Spect1-7 metallic thingies (scientifically speaking) and can't seem to locate them in the wave forms list.

Any insight would be appreciated.

Darren


----------



## joed (Apr 28, 2019)

I don't think the Spectrum waveforms were included in the update. I think i remember reading somewhere that they only used a portion of the D50's original waveforms.


----------



## iobaaboi (May 8, 2019)

joed is correct about 2.6 

Only full D-50 patches (like Digital Native Dance) we’re turned into soundsources for Omnisphere, not the partials or other elements that were used to create them.


----------

